# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 200 L tank



## meloeno (Feb 27, 2005)

What do you think about my 200 Liter tank?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think your tank looks great!!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I like the fact that the gouramis resemble border collies shephering the tetra herds. It definitely brings out their shoaling instinct more readily. 

The aquascaping aspect of the tank is pleasant. You can see a sense of depth by the way the plants are arranged. Maybe if you can use stronger lighting when photographing; it will help brighten up the pictures alot. Otherwise I think it looks nice.


----------



## meloeno (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for your opinion!!!


----------

